# This place is DEAD too........



## JDogg (Dec 10, 2004)

FREE POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

It's not dead,It might appear to be because there aren't 10 million OT posts clogging the board like "what is your favorite pizza topping".

It's moving along just fine and far from being dead.

Mike


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm quite fond of Bacon on my Pizza


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Anti-Cop said:


> I'm quite fond of Bacon on my Pizza


would that be reg strip bacon or Canadian Bacon ? :jest: LOL.. Is Canadian Bacon just called bacon when in Canada ?:freak:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> would that be reg strip bacon or Canadian Bacon ? :jest: LOL.. Is Canadian Bacon just called bacon when in Canada ?:freak:



No Its still called Candian Bacon...and its great on Pizza...As for being dead my insurance company spent over 200g's in the past two years to assure me that I am still alive..lol...

Dave
BTW I"m home!!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Id love to help out but my 'puter is bust. (I'm over at sis in laws and took a moment to hop online. Hi Guys :wave: )

BTW, most of us just refer to it as back bacon. It was embarassing once when I went over to Port Huron and ordered breakfast at a diner. I had to get the waitress to tell me what Canadian bacon was. Anyways, once the computers up and running I'll be around.

Cheers
Trev


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

pepperoni, mushrooms and extra cheese.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Italian sausage, Peperoni, fresh Mushroom and sourkrout!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Anything that helps the cholesterol. Mmmm Mmmmm Good! Bacon and extra chesse, big ole country style (not BACOs) or Canadian doesn't matter, just make sure that second helping of cheese is on there.  

And a cold one.......:devil: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Someone say Pizza??????


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ummmmm, Pizza... I like it any way with the exceptions of anchovies or pineapple. Hot or cold, fresh or a few days old...


Jeff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

how about a heart attack pizza? that's what my friends and I always called it. we would order everything (all kinds of greasy meats) and no veggie. 

One hour later - we all would be chugging beer, water, koolaid whatever is left in the fridge. hee hee

Wes


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Bacon and Egg Pizza for me please, with a garlic and cheese Pizza, home delivered.

Cheers
Andrij


----------



## JDogg (Dec 10, 2004)

How about BBQ Chicken Pizza??? Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

You haven't had pizza 'til you've had sausage and jalepinos


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

rodstrguy said:


> You haven't had pizza 'til you've had sausage and jalepinos


and you haven't experienced nausea until you've walked near the bathroom after that has gone through my system. LOL


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Wild Game pizza at the hunting shack, cooked over hot coals in Northern Minnesota is the greatest. Problem is they dont deliver !


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

What about buffalo chicken, or my own creation chilidog pizza. One pizza crust, add 1 can hormel chili, about 4 or 5 chopped up hotdogs, and a bag of colby jack cheese. Talk about a heart stopper. :thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

chilli dog pizza huh is that a true dish it sounds good


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

pizza with morrels  Its allmost that time of year WOOHOOOOO


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

What part of the country are you from GoodWrench? My home town is on an island in Lake Michigan, and its still a bit chilly up there for morrels.... but I do agree with you, those are the best...


Jeff


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Bloomington Ill, couple more weeks if temps are right they should be poppin


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Being an expert on things dead ( yep, i DO work in a morgue ) i have to say, 

NAH

CHeers
Andrij


----------

